# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  الي يعرف يحذف لايبخل علي

## آهات حنونه

السلام عليكم


انا حملت صفحة googly chrome

ابغي احذفه من الجهاز عفسني مو حذف بس ابي ازاله نهائيا 

الي يعرف يفدني مليت منه التصفح فيه مو حلو 

لو اضغط تراجع يطلع من الصفحه ملللني

انتظر


تحيـــــــــاتي

----------


## مضراوي

اذا تبي تحذفيه نهائيا 
روح الى لوحة التحكم بعدين ازالة واضافة البرامج 
بعدين بيطلع لكة البرنامج سوي ليه ازالة 
اتمنى انك استفدتي ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

مشكور اخوي على المساعده

ماقصرت زبط معاي


تحياتي لك

----------

